# Carpal Displacement issues?



## Greenleaf (Mar 9, 2007)

I was just diagnosed with a mid dorsal carpal instability in my right hand. Wondering if anyone has ever had this kind of injury and if you made a good recovery or if it became a chronic issue? I have over 40% strength loss in my grip, and being right handed this has made working out of the question right now. 

Just bought a new chipper last week and need to get that thing working for me right away, but am very concerned with my prognosis! Fully splinted and couch bound going stir crazy!


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 10, 2007)

I had carpal tunnel in my right hand and do not know how closely that is related to what you have going on. Anyways, I had the surgery back in march of 2002 and have been fine since. It took about 3 months to get most of my strength back and was very tender for several months after the surgery. When they did my surgery they found an infection in the palm of my hand and had to lay my palm open in order to get the infection out. It was some sort of bug that was indigenous to the ohio valley. Never got the full story from my Doc on that one. My surgery scar looks like a cross between me trying to kill myself and a frankenstein cut. The bottom line though is it works and have had no problems with it so far.

Mike


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 10, 2007)

I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands and it made a big improvement. I let it go to long and could barely work my tractor for four hours a day. Use 10,000 unit vitamin E cream, after the incisions close up, that will reduce the scaring.


----------



## Jeremiassen (Mar 21, 2007)

> When they did my surgery they found an infection in the palm of my hand and had to lay my palm open in order to get the infection out.


I have had a very similar thing happend to me that has put my little business out of the game, not permanatly hopefully. It wasn´t the infection that did the damage, but the surgery. The doctors had to make the cut(s) from the palm down to middle of underarm that has made me suffer from strenght loss maybe 50-75% and swelling of hand when trying to work my 200T.
I´m not trying to talk you out of have surgery for your Carpal tunnel just telling my view in what could happend if things goes a little bit to far in the Opening up a very important part of your body.
Just sending out my views on hand surgery. Take in note that i am bittter as h.... :angry2: 
Best regards from Denmark,Europe to everybody on arboristsite....what a great place to learn more about a great kind of work


----------

